
Amazon: Chronicles of a Personalization Giant (PDF Book) - ynavot
https://www.dynamicyield.com/files/ebooks/DY-Book-Amazon.pdf
======
ynavot
In the first-of-its-kind research project, 6 analysts from Dynamic Yield, AI-
powered Personalization Anywhere™ platform, identified, tracked, categorized,
and analyzed instances of a tailored approach across Amazon’s various digital
properties for different geo-locations, devices, demographics, subscription
levels, and more.

The result of 600 hours of exploration, Chronicles of a Personalization Giant
unearths all of this and more – highly valuable intel for any company looking
to deliver more relevant experiences, the free resource comes with 70+ real
use cases Amazon currently deploys.

